# Drummer broke through drum head



## Mysticlamp (Dec 7, 2011)

he uses iron cobras and the head was a evans*, not sure if single or double ply and one of those sticker looking things where the heads hit, it also had one of those o muffle ring things. We just really started gigging so now that it is broken would it be ok to replace it with a similar set up or is there something better we can upgrade to?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 7, 2011)

Experiment with different heads. I've found Remo heads to be my least favorite. I'm a big believer in the Evans Emad heads, unless using triggers, where I favor the Aquarian Super kick III.

Edited to add: The Remo kevlar bass drum patch is a must for getting the most longevity out of your bass drum head IMO.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 7, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Experiment with different heads. I've found Remo heads to be my least favorite. I'm a big believer in the Evans Emad heads, unless using triggers, where I favor the Aquarian Super kick III.
> 
> Edited to add: The Remo kevlar bass drum patch is a must for getting the most longevity out of your bass drum head IMO.



i will definatly look into the patch, we don't use triggers so i guess. i'll look into trying different heads when we go


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 7, 2011)

also how do i thank and/or rep on here?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 8, 2011)

look on the left side in the area where it tells the username, location, etc.. look at the bottom and look for the scales symbol inbetween the ! and the computers. click the scales and hopefully choose positive feedback hah.

also, yeah if your drummer is using anything other than felt beaters (hard rubber, wood) then the stick on kevlar patches are an absolute must! also +1 to the evans EMAD recommendation. ive had very good results with those heads in the past


----------



## jordanky (Dec 8, 2011)

EMAD II!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 8, 2011)

HOLLLLLLLLD UP

how long has he had that bass head?
if its not that old of a head, tell him to ease up on the strokes, cause there's no need to assault your bass drum head that hard
heads are meant to take a beating.

if its just normal wear then thats quite alright

from personal experience, and plenty of usage from all kinds and brands of heads:
go with evans

that being said, I'd get an EMAD, or even a GMAD, both allow more controll of the attack and punch with the EQ ring.

now I've had their black double EQ patch, and I've used it consistently for year now, and i've had a few people tell me they hate them, but mine holds up super well, and does wonders for the sound.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 8, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> HOLLLLLLLLD UP
> 
> how long has he had that bass head?
> if its not that old of a head, tell him to ease up on the strokes, cause there's no need to assault your bass drum head that hard
> ...




alright seems like emads are the way to go, we bought the kit used about 8 -14 months ago. i don't relaly remember but the guy said he had owned the drums for a couple years. so i think they lasted pretty long


and i just looked at the broken head and it was an evans emad  so i guess we are just gettin another one


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 8, 2011)

lol 8-14 months ago?
way to narrow it down 

anyways, thats good, just go with the emad, they're great heads.
get a good patch for it


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 8, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> lol 8-14 months ago?
> way to narrow it down
> 
> anyways, thats good, just go with the emad, they're great heads.
> get a good patch for it




yeah man that's just a rough estimate, it honestly could have been closer to 2 years ago i can't remember dates to save my life. thanks for all the suggestions though idk if my rep counts for anything but you guys got it


----------



## MTech (Dec 8, 2011)

Most big name artists and even drum head companies will tell you that Remo sound the best..the only problem is they don't last long and that's why there's other brands like Evans and Aquarian etc... I'd highly recommend the Aquarian Super Kick II


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 16, 2011)

*also when you are adding to a persons rep, make sure you select "i approve" because it appears you accidentally selected "i disapprove" for my above post! 

aquarian superkicks are also great, but in my experience, the EMAD lasts longer. not sure about how the prices compare between the two though. ive never used remo kick heads so cant comment on those.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 16, 2011)

Aquarian Super Kick II > everything else.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 16, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> *also when you are adding to a persons rep, make sure you select "i approve" because it appears you accidentally selected "i disapprove" for my above post!
> 
> aquarian superkicks are also great, but in my experience, the EMAD lasts longer. not sure about how the prices compare between the two though. ive never used remo kick heads so cant comment on those.



oh crap so sorry about that

we ended up getting an aquarian superkick2 thatnks for all of the advice guys, the bass drum sounds much better than ever


----------



## Moolaka (Feb 14, 2012)

My drummer just did the same thing to a Remo with felt & black plastic pad after a year. He plays his whole kit hard and doesn't really care about tech stuff. I have a feeling yall just really helped him out though.


----------



## oddcam (Feb 15, 2012)

Breaking a head with Iron Cobra's... your drummer must have some beefy legs.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 17, 2012)

I enjoy Aquarian actually with a little muffling. They take a beating and still sound great.


----------



## CTID (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been using Remo Powerstroke 4s for a couple years now but I've heard a few Aquarian Super Kick II's and they sound punchy as hell, so that'll be what I try next. And the Remo FALAM patches are a must, I completely agree.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 18, 2012)

Aquarian Super Kick II with the Aquarian double pad thingy stuck on there should last a long long time. My combo and its perfect.


----------



## Neon (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm still enjoying my Evans EMAD Onyx with an Aquarian patch, speed cobra beaters are bassdrum head murderers


----------



## Max_SMW (Feb 27, 2012)

+1 on the Emad, my drummer(s) used them for years and they kick major ass


----------

